# Uralt Laserdrucker...



## Der Philipp (17. Mai 2005)

Ich hab mir bei Ebay nen Uraltlaserdrucker gekauft, der war kaputt, deshalb inkl. versand nur 8 Euro bezahlt 
Der Traffo war im Eimer hatte aber noch nen passenden... den halt schnell angelötet und das Ding läuft... dann erzählt der mir die Klappe für die Tonerpatrone ist offen... der Nippel der auf den Schalter drückt mit dem der Sicherungskreis geschlossen wird war ab... einfach den Schalter überbrückt... jetzt blinkt die unterste von den drei LEDs unaufhörlich und der druckt nicht... also ich hab jetzt seit drei stunden gesucht... irgendjemand auf so nem Druckerforum hat gesagt das wär die Aufwärm-Led... Ich hab aber rausgefunden, dass das die obere ist und die hat nach 4-5 minuten aufgehört zu blinken... Die LEDs sind nicht beschriftet und deshalb hab ich keine Ahnung wofür die unterste ist (die die nicht aufhört zu blinken). So zum Schluss:
Der Drucker ist der "sdr 7706 S" von Triumph-Adler... Ich benutz aber den Treiber für "SDR 7706", weil der auf meinem alten PC mit Win98 installiert ist und ich im internet keinen einzigen anderen gefunden habe.

Naja, wenn jemand den Drucker hat oder weiß was mit dem Ding los ist, bitte schreiben.
Wenn nicht vielleicht wenigstens die Funktion der untersten LED.
Wenn jemand ein Bild von dem Bedinpanel haben will einfach schreiben ich reichs dann nach.

Vielen Dank


----------

